# Remote Work



## sunshinegirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I interviewed for a remote coding position, and they said they would expect one to code 600-700 notes in an 8 hour period. Is that a lot or normal because in my last remote position, that was what was expected with computer assisted coding only....
Any insight or what other coders are doing hourly is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## apothecary (Mar 20, 2009)

*You code how many!?*

 I have worked in several remote positions and I have never been expected to code near that many records! I don't even know how you could unless you were a super-speed reader and had the CPT and ICD-9 books memorized! ~650 records / 8 hours = 81 records an hour - I think the most I have ever been expected to code was 20 and that was only because they were very simple. When I was coding surgeries it was more like 3-7, depending on complexity. What kind of records are you talking about?


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree. Are they wanting you to only code ICD-9 codes? Or does this include CPT codes? This is an extremely high number.


----------



## pharmon (Apr 5, 2009)

That's an unusual number to code.  Even with coding assistant 600 was it MENTALLY) you can't handle reading a report, verify, then assign, and some coding programs have several steps to take into consideration.  Do they care about accuracy?  and if only wanting productivity, are you getting any skills from that type of coding?  Unless these reports are very simple, I'd ask some questions before accepting this assignment.  IMO.


----------



## sunshinegirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## dragonflye (Apr 9, 2009)

Who is the company?  I'd be interested in more information.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Apr 14, 2009)

I only code ICD-9 remotely and we are only require to do 600 weekly, not 600 in a 8 hours.  That must be a typo because that is is crazy and I would not want to work any where like that I would go crazy.


----------

